

Open Sauce: Free unlimited testing for open source projects - jlipps
http://sauceio.com/index.php/2012/12/announcing-open-sauce-free-unlimited-testing-accounts-for-oss-projects/

======
Cogito
_"In exchange, we just ask that you agree you will only use this account for
your OSS project(s) and that all of your test results (videos, screenshots,
and the Selenium log) will be publicly accessible"_

This sounds great, but I couldn't find a listing of these resources anywhere,
which would be great to have. The Open Sauce page [1] has a listing of some of
the projects taking advantage of this service but no links to the actual test
results etc. Does this exist, and if not can someone put it together?

[1] <http://saucelabs.com/opensource>

~~~
glowascii
Here's an example for you, from the wd.js project spearheaded by our own Adam
Christian: <https://saucelabs.com/tests/7639f02aa04d4393a7dd39a99e49de1b>

This differs from the default Sauce job page in that the logs for the test
aren't shared, and of course, only the person who ran the job can edit it.

------
josh2600
This is awesome. We're very FOSS and I've let our design team know about this.
Thanks folks!

Note: I'm the community manager for <http://www.2600hz.com>

------
peapicker
Saw the title as was hoping for a salsa recipe site.

~~~
jlipps
I hear you. Every day I come into work at Sauce I find myself thinking, "maybe
this is the day we pivot to salsa manufacturing?"

~~~
Zarkonnen
I reiterate that you should do promotional brazil nut hot sauce. :) (It's high
in Selenium...)

~~~
dllthomas
I'd buy it!

